# first project troubles



## nubilder (Aug 25, 2007)

Hello. I am happy to be a new member of this forum. I am trying to build a magazine/literature display for my new place, and I have several questions including what type of measurements to make, what type of material to use, and the like. The design is similar to one of a display I found in magazineracks.com: http://www.magazineracks.com/cart/iso.cfm?detail=extralarge&sku=WOM054&img=master , and I feel it will be easy enough to not only duplicate, but expand on, as the dimensions call for it being 4 1/2' in height, and I believe I can make it 6' in height. My only problem is that I don't know where to start in this project. This project is important to me because I feel that it's going to be my first project out of many. I would greatly appreciate any assistance in this.

Thank You


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

Nothing wrong with building something pretty much the same, I of course would use pocket holes.
johnep


----------



## edp (May 25, 2007)

johnep said:


> I of course would use pocket holes.
> johnep


Of course you would. You really are a pimp for pocket holes. How do you feel about pocket screws?

Ed


----------



## BULLHART (Oct 30, 2006)

Pocket holes could be okay for anything on the back as long as its going to be against a solid wall. However they have no place on the fronts of your angled backs, or the shelf bottoms.

Nu, I think you've picked a good first project. Lets get a little more specific on your questions. Staring with your material choice. Are you going to paint, or stain the shelves? How much do you wan't to spend on material?


----------



## nubilder (Aug 25, 2007)

I think for this project I want to go as inexpensive as possible, as I am mostly concerned about the type of stain I'll be using. I also know that for my measurements I can follow the standard template for building shelves, except for one thing: I'm not sure how to measure which angle to put the shelves on. Is there some general standard angle that is used for these types of projects, or do I have to just guess at this?


----------



## sukkaFOO (Sep 6, 2007)

Well, from an engineering stand point, yes, there is an optimum angle. However, seeing as though this is only going to support a couple pounds of magazines, I wouldn't worry about that. Just make sure there is enough lip and shelf space for the magazine to lean back, but not quite enough for it to begin to fold on itself.


----------



## oniram (Aug 14, 2007)

If I were to build this with out the benefits of a plan, I would start by grabbing some magazines and lay them out as they would appear in the completed rack. Maybe five tall and four wide. Add a margin between each mag at the top and side. (maybe 1 1/4”). Mags come in various sizes so pick the size that is tallest and the widest that you want to display. 
Using this layout method will give you the overall dimensions. As for the choice of wood, I would use one of my favorites either white or red oak. (or any hard wood like maple) I would stain it to match, as close as I can, to my décor. If you plan to paint it use popular.
One other tip. You don’t want the ¼” plywood back to show on the sides of the rack.
So plow out a rabbit say 5/16 deep by ¼ wide. This will recess the plywood back so it will not be seen.


----------

